# Can I live in Germany for 3-4 months with Spanish visa?



## jeremy12345

I come from non-EU country and I am currently living,studying in Germany on a student visa. My student visa will expire in another month and the foreign office lady told me that they DONT extend my residential permission if dont finish my studies by next month. I need another 3-4 months to complete my studies. Till now I have paid lots of money to my course, so I really want to complete the studies. The University helped me last year but this year they dont want to help me to get the visa.

Just a month ago I married in Spain and my wife is Spanish citizen and I have a kid with her who is one year old. As we married in Church there is lot of paper work involved in civil registration and then with foreign office in order to get married visa Spain.

*Temporarily this week I have got child dependency visa in Spain which is valid for 1 year to live and work in Spain.*

*My question is : can I live in Germany with Spanish visa only for education purpose and do not work and travel back to Spain in between?*

As I have very small room in Germany so I dont want to bring my wife and kid to Germany. Its very expensive for us, besides she has a job in Spain.

many thanks in advance for your suggestions/help.


----------



## ALKB

jeremy12345 said:


> I come from non-EU country and I am currently living,studying in Germany on a student visa. My student visa will expire in another month and the foreign office lady told me that they DONT extend my residential permission if dont finish my studies by next month. I need another 3-4 months to complete my studies. Till now I have paid lots of money to my course, so I really want to complete the studies. The University helped me last year but this year they dont want to help me to get the visa.
> 
> Just a month ago I married in Spain and my wife is Spanish citizen and I have a kid with her who is one year old. As we married in Church there is lot of paper work involved in civil registration and then with foreign office in order to get married visa Spain.
> 
> *Temporarily this week I have got child dependency visa in Spain which is valid for 1 year to live and work in Spain.*
> 
> *My question is : can I live in Germany with Spanish visa only for education purpose and do not work and travel back to Spain in between?*
> 
> As I have very small room in Germany so I dont want to bring my wife and kid to Germany. Its very expensive for us, besides she has a job in Spain.
> 
> many thanks in advance for your suggestions/help.



Why are the Auslaenderbehoerde and the university refusing to help you with/granting an extension to your permit?

In general, when you hold a residence permit of a Schengen country, you do not need a visa to *visit* other Schengen countries, which does not mean that you could study or work in Germany on a Spanish visa. Wouldn't your university require to see proof of a valid residence permit?


----------



## jeremy12345

ALKB said:


> Why are the Auslaenderbehoerde and the university refusing to help you with/granting an extension to your permit?
> 
> In general, when you hold a residence permit of a Schengen country, you do not need a visa to *visit* other Schengen countries, which does not mean that you could study or work in Germany on a Spanish visa. Wouldn't your university require to see proof of a valid residence permit?


First of all thank you very much for reply. 

About the issue with Auslänerbehörde/Uni, both helped me almost 2 years asked me to finish studies. I was actually very happy that they helped me out till now. However things did not go as I wanted.

The reason I delayed - got problems with health, severe family problems occured ( my father passed away), in addition financial problems ( i have paid lot of money for past few years to Uni. Untill last year there was a semester fee of 700€-), besides I lost my part time jobs time to time and at the same time had to pay credit card bills.

@ Schengen visa query, University dont check if I carry German visa or not. They look into matter if I contact them any issues with visa which I mean writing letters to foreign office in order to extend student visa. I already promised University that I will not approach them in future for further visa extensions in a written way.

Now, I need 3 months to manage Uni to finish my studies. I do have accommodation and health insurance which is runs till end of the year. I only want to visit Germany every month one week to study in University.

Would this cause me any troubles?. I am scared to contact foreign office lady as she is very rude and showed her anger on me several times in past.


----------



## ALKB

jeremy12345 said:


> First of all thank you very much for reply.
> 
> About the issue with Auslänerbehörde/Uni, both helped me almost 2 years asked me to finish studies. I was actually very happy that they helped me out till now. However things did not go as I wanted.
> 
> The reason I delayed - got problems with health, severe family problems occured ( my father passed away), in addition financial problems ( i have paid lot of money for past few years to Uni. Untill last year there was a semester fee of 700€-), besides I lost my part time jobs time to time and at the same time had to pay credit card bills.
> 
> @ Schengen visa query, University dont check if I carry German visa or not. They look into matter if I contact them any issues with visa which I mean writing letters to foreign office in order to extend student visa. I already promised University that I will not approach them in future for further visa extensions in a written way.
> 
> Now, I need 3 months to manage Uni to finish my studies. I do have accommodation and health insurance which is runs till end of the year. I only want to visit Germany every month one week to study in University.
> 
> Would this cause me any troubles?. I am scared to contact foreign office lady as she is very rude and showed her anger on me several times in past.



Well, if you actually live in Spain with a valid residence permit and only come to Germany for one week per month, that should work even if your wife does not accompany you. My husband has travelled on his own with his German residence permit within the Schengen area and never had a problem.

Especially since you are 'in the process of moving' with still renting a flat in Germany and all, it would be understandable if you'd need to go back and forth a bit to sort everything out.

The studying bit is what I am not sure about.

Also, if your case worker at the Auslaenderbehoerde has it in for you, as you say, you might want to do an Abmeldung at the Meldebehoerde when/before your German permit expires and you move your permanent residence to Spain. The Auslaenderbehoerde can view the information the Meldebehoerde has about you and when moving to Spain you'd have to 'unregister' anyhow - better do things by the book.


----------

